# Anyone in need...



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Anyone in need of a fishfinder? I am not as reliable as the electronic kinds, but I do love to pusue them. If you have a boat and need someone to fill a spot, I am available on weekends and usually in the evenings if I can get a days notice. I have all my own equiptment, well up to a penn 320 size anyway, and would love to help with gas, sodas, and cleaning the boat afterward. My pm's are open if you have the space. Thanks.

Todd.


----------

